# تصميم وتنفيذ الطرقات



## سيف بن ذي يزن (3 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نظراً لمل يتميز به هذا الموضوع فقد ارتئينا ان نقترح فتح موضوع جديد حول هذا الامر حيث يشمل على:-
1- تصميم الطرقات.
2- تنفيذ الطرقات.
3- الاعمال المساحية.
حيث يتم في هذه الصفحة مناقشة بعض الشروط الخاصة بالتصميم وبيان كيفية التنفيذ

هذا ولكم الشكر والتقدير

ولله الحمد


----------



## أبوعبودى (3 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم
المقترح جيد ، حيث ان الطرق هى من اهم البنى الارتكازية لتطور اى بلد فى كل المجالات .
يمر بناء مشروع طريق جديدة بالمراحل الاتية :
-مرحلة دراسات الجدوى الاقتصادية والفنية وله اسس ومبادىء .
-مرحلة اختيار مسار الطريق وتحديد البدائل .
- مرحلة المسح .
اولى
تفصيلى
-مرحلة التصميم:
اولى 
تفصيلى
-مرحلة التنفيذ .
- مرحلة التشغيل والصبانة .
ان لكل مرحلة مبادىء واسس وخطوات قد نقوم بشرحها فى المشاركات القادمة اذا رغب الزملاء مهندسو الطرق فى ذلك
ومن الله العون والتوفيق 
المهندس ابو عبودى


----------



## سيف بن ذي يزن (3 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم
بعد طرح الفكرة الاساسية للموضوع, رغم انه كما يبدوا لايوجد الكثير ممن يهتمون بموضوع الطرقات, فاننا نقترح ان نضع خط لسير الموضوع اي هل يقدم كشرح مثل المحتضرات فيكون مملً ام يقدم على شكل مقتطفات قد تضر اكثر مما تنفع او - وهذا ما افضله - ان يطرح على شكل اسئلة 
فمن يواجة مشكلة في المواضيع الخاصة بالطرقات يمكن ان يضعها هنا فيقوم من لديه الاجابه بالرد وتكون الفائدة للجميع

هذا ولكم جميعاً خالص الشكر

ولله الحمد


----------



## أبوعبودى (4 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم
ان قلة الاهتمام بموضوعة الطرقات ناجم عن تخلف البلدان العربية فىمجال بناء الطرق ويمكن التأكد من ذلك من خلال دراسات اتحاد الطرق الدولىirf والبنك الدولى ، وعليه أرى ألمباشرة بنشر شروحات مختصرة ثم التوسع حسب الاسئلة
والاستفسارات،يمكن ان تكون العناوين الاتية لمراحل بناء مشروع طريق هى البداية:
1 -اهمية الطرق
2-دراسة الجدوى الاقتصاديةوالفنية
-صفات وحدودالدراسة
-مراحل الدراسة
-اطار الدراسة
-المعلومات المطلوبة
-تقييم مكونات الدراسة 
-تحليل المعلومات 
3-قواعد اختيار مسار الطريق
-اقتصادية
-اجتماعية
-أمنية
-طوبوغرافية
-فنية
4-اعمال المسح
-اولى (استطلاع،خرائط جوية.....الخ)
-تفصيلى (مناسيب طولية، مناسيب عرضية ومقاطع ،خرائط كنتورية، تحريات تربة........الخ )
5 -تصاميم سنقوم بارسال عناوينها فى مساهمة قادمة ان شاء الله تعالى

ابو عبودى


----------



## سيف بن ذي يزن (4 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا جد شاكر لكم على هذا الاهتمام واعدكم بالسعي من ناحيتي ببذل كل ما استطيع تقديمة ولن اخجا\ل ابداً من سؤال من ارى انهم قد يكونوا اكثر خبرة مني
ولدي بعض المعلومات التي سوف ندرجها في الاجابات عن الاستفسارات الواردة لفائدة الجميع

ولكم جزيل الشكر

ولله الحمد


----------



## kha (4 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
لقد طلب احد الاخوان ان يكون هناك قسم خاص عن الطرق والمتطلبات المصاحبة ,لكن ربا الموضوع لم يلقى العناية او ان معظم المعنيين لم يهتم بالموضوع , عليه اقترح ان يكون الموضوع اشمل بان يكون قسم خاص لهندسة الرصف ( Pavement Engineering ) ليكون شاملا لانشاء وصيانة الطرق ومدارج المطارات ...... الخ الاسفلتية والخرسانية . 

والله الموفق


----------



## سيف بن ذي يزن (6 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نسعى جميعاً لبذل ما نستطيع في هذا المجال
ونرجوا ممن لدية الخبرة افادتنا وافادة الاخرين

ولكم بالغ الشكر


----------



## أبوعبودى (7 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اننا نؤيد ان يكون هناك قسم خاص عن هندسة المواصلات (طرق ،جسور ،مطارات ،سكك حديد ،سلامة مرورية )لانها تشكل أكثر نشاطات الهندسة المدنية . لا نريد هنا ان نخترع النظريات وانما نتبادل المعلومات والخبرة كمهندسين عرب ، وكذلك نحث ونشجع كل مهندس ان يبحث ويقرأ ويكتب ما تعلمه من الحياة العملية او من خلال ما قرأه ونحن نذكر له العناوين ، كما نكون مستعدين للاجابة على اي استفسار، والان نأتى على اكمال ما باشرنا بكتابته فى المشاركة السابقة .
5-التصاميم:
وهى أهم مرحلة من مراحل بناء الطريق، لان ما سيحدث للطريق من مشاكل خلال مرحلة التشغيل والصيانة تعود فى نسبة كبيرة منها الى اخطاء او اخفاقات تصميمية، والتصاميم تمر بمرحلتين :
-تصاميم اولية:
*تحديد نوع الطريق ( سريع ، رئيسى ،ثانوى ...الخ ) بناءا على حجم المرور المتوقع .
*تحديد السرعة التصميمية.
*تحديد عدد الممرات والمسارات فى كل ممر.
*تحديد الطاقة الاستيعابية القصوى للطريق ومستوى الخدمة .
*وضع المكونات الاساسية للتصميم الانشائى والهندسى له .
*تثبيت انواع واعداد واماكن منشات الطريق(جسور، قناطر ،.....الخ )
*اعدادتقريربذلك .
-تصاميم تفصيلية:
"تفاصيل التصميم الانشائى والهندسى :
*تفاصيل المقطع النموذجى (اعداد وسماكة الطبقات مع مكوناتها الاساسية) .
*التقوسات الافقية والعمودية (انواعها ،محدداتها ، مكوناتها ،ملحقاتها مثل الاقواس الانتقالية ،تعريض الطريق فى منطقة التقوس ،المسار الاضافى فى مناطق الصعود الى المرتفعات ، الميول الجانبية فى مناطق التقوس ..... الخ )
*تفاصيل مسافات الرؤيا والتخطى والتوقف فى حالتى التقوس الافقى والعمودى وعلاقة ذلك بحدود الميل الطولي للطريق .
*تفاصيل التداخل بين التقوسات الافقية والعمودية .
*تفاصيل المقاطع العرضية فى مناطق الدفن والقطع .
-منشات الطريق :
* الجسور مع كافة تفاصيلها( مواقعها ، اطوالها ، عرض كل منها مع مقطع ،تفاصيل المنشأ السفلى ، تفاصيل المنشأ العلوى ، تفاصيل الملحقات مثل اسيجة الامان ، الانارة ، مفاصل التمدد ، المساند .... الخ ) .
*القناطر وانواعها( صندوقية، انبوبية ) مواقعها، اطوالها ،حجومها ،تفاصيلها الانشائية .
*المنشات الاخرى مثل الجدران الساندة ،حماية المنحدرات ،... الخ 
*منشات خدمة المشاة مثل التعابرات ، محطات توقف السيارات ..الخ
-أكتاف الطريق وجوانبه :
*نوع الاكتاف ( ترابية ، مثبتة ، مبلطة ) مع مقاطع .
*كميات وانواع الخدمات التى ستمرر بها. 
- التصاميم الهيدروليكية :
* السواقى الجانبية . 
*حجوم فتحات التصريف.
*تصريف المياه السطحية وعلاقة ذلك بالميول الجانبية .
- التقاطعات :
* التقاطعات الارضية 
*التقاطعات باكثر من مستوى
* الفضاءات المسموحة 
- المتطلبات المعمارية للطريق :
* الانسجام مع الطبيعة المجاورة 
*الجوانب الجمالية .
-متطلبات البيئة :
*التلوث 
*الضوضاء
*الحفاظ على الطبيعة المجاورة .
*حماية الانهار والوديان ومسالك السيول من اى تلوث بسبب الطريق .
-متطلبات السلامة على الطريق :
* علامات مرورية ( ارشادية ، تحذيرية ، مانعة ،... الخ )
*تخطيط الطريق( نوع المادة ، انواع التخطيط ... الخ ).
*اسيجة الطريق ( انواعها ، مواقعها ).
-خدمات الطريق :
* محطات القود 
* مناطق الاستراحة
*الاسعاف الفورى
*شرطة الطرق 
-تأمين متطلبات الطرق الدولية فى حالة كون الطريق دوليا حسب الاتفاقيات الدولية .
-تامين متطلبات الصيانة والتشغيل للطريق :
*بنايات 
* ورش
*مخازن 
-محرم الطريق :
*تحديد عرض المحرم
*تنظيم اسلوب استغلاله
- تنظيم تقرير يشمل ما ورد انفا 
وأخيرا عسى ان نكون قد قدمنا خدمة متواضعة لزملائنا ونلتمس العذر اذا اطلنا أو نسينا او أخطأنا والله الموفق والسلام عليكم

المهندس أبو عبودى


----------



## C.Engineer (8 مارس 2006)

أكيد موضوعكم وطلبكم هام جدا , لأن الطرق مهمه كما هي الإنشاءات مهمه بالنسبه للأعضاء 

لله الحمد رغم أني ناوي أن أتخصص إنشاءات ولكن بأوقات فراغي أقرأ كتب عن تصميم الطرق (pdf ) 
لزياده معرفتي بها ولأنها بحد ذاتها إبداع

ولقد وضعت عدة كتب عن الطرق وتصميمها في مكتبه الكتب وقرا بعضا منها وهي حقا رائعة

ملاحظه : عندما جمعنا الأرشيف لم نجد مقالات عن الطرق بل فقط صور 

وأخيرا أطلب من الذي قدم الفكره بأن يضع موضوع جديد بإسم مناسب وأن يطلب من المشرفين بتثبيته
وذلك ليكون مناره لكل مقلات وكل جديد في الطرق ولتوفير الوقت والجهد

أخوكم احمد

..


----------



## سيف بن ذي يزن (9 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اشكر الاخ احمد جزيل الشكر على ما ذكرة وعلى اهتمامه واهتمام كل الاخوة بالموضوع
وانا عند وضعي لهذا الموضوع لم اكن اريد ان اجعل منه مجرد مقال او دروس او محاضرات فنحن جميعاً نمل من مثل هذه الامور
وقد تركت الخيار للاخوة في المنتدى لاختيار طريقة العرض للموضوع وبحيث ان يقدم على كل عنوان رئيسي ثم يتم النقاش تحت هذا العنوان
ويقوم كل منا بوضع ما يراه مناسب من كتب او مراجع او خبرات شخصيه ليستفيد منها الجميع
وكنت ارى مثلا ان يقوم الاخوه الذين يعملون في هذا المجال بوضع بعض الخبرات للحالات الخاصة التي تواجههم في التصميم والتنفيذ او من يدرس او مبتدئ في المجال ان يضع الاسئلة التي تواجهه للنقاش
او ان نقترح ( على سبيل المثال) تصميم طريق بين منطقتين معروفتين (يتم ارفاق الخارطة ) ويتم نقاش خطوات التصميم والتنفيذ

ولكم خالص الشكر


----------



## عمروعلى3 (9 مارس 2006)

اخى العزيز سيف
جزاك الله خيرا
والله كثيرا من الاعضاء يسئلون دائما عن الطرق والكبارى
واظن انه مجال هام 
وافقكم الرأى بأن يكون هذا الموضوع خاص لمناقشات واسئله ورد الاعضاء على كل ما يتعلق بهذا المجال


----------



## سيف بن ذي يزن (13 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخواني المهندسين جميعاً
اضع بين ايديكم ملف مبسط للتصميم الهندسي للطرقات وذلك لتبسيط بعض الامور التي يمكن ان تهمنا جميعاً وليكون مرجع بين ايدينا جميعاً
والملف ( الكتيب) عبارة عن ثمانيه اجزاء سنحملها انشاء الله على التوالي

ولكم جميعاً جزيل الشكر والتقدير

م.خالد ( سيف بن ذي يزن)
Geometric Design1.pdf​


----------



## سيف بن ذي يزن (13 مارس 2006)

وهذا هو الملف الثاني 
واسف جداً للتجزئه ولكن السعة هي التي تحكمني بسبب كبر الملف الاصلي حتى بعد ضغطة واعد بالمواصلة وانشاء الله اذا كان لدينا موضوع او سؤال للنقاش ان نتناوله هنا لفائدة الجميع

مع خالص الشكر


----------



## المهندس قاسم (13 مارس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سيف بن ذي يزن (13 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم جميعاً
ولا زلنا على وعدنا نواصل معكم رفع بقية الكتيب


----------



## سيف بن ذي يزن (13 مارس 2006)

ارجوا المعذرة مرة اخرى على التقصير 
وهذا الجزء الثامن
وارجوا الافادة في كيفية تحميل الملفات التي هي اكبر من 2 ميجا علما بانها اكبر حتى بعد الضغط

وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## سيف بن ذي يزن (15 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم جميعاً
ما زلنا نؤكد باننا بحاجة الى معرفة الطريقة المثالية لتحميل الملفات الكبيره
اذ نملك بقية اجزاء الكتيب ولكنها كبيرة جداً اكبر من 2 ميجا
ارجوا افادتنا ليعم الخير على الجميع

وشكراً


----------



## الشهراني (15 مارس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا
أرجوا من الأخوة المساعدة لمن يعرف طريقة التحميل


----------



## الشهراني (16 مارس 2006)

Mohammedmohd قال:


> اخي العزيز
> 
> هذه بعض مواقع التحميل .. يمكنك استخدام احد هذه المواقع
> http://www.spread-it.com/
> ...



أرجوا أن تكون مفيده


----------



## سيف بن ذي يزن (16 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم
سنجرب احد المواقع وارجوا ان يكون مفيداً
http://d.turboupload.com/d/435309/Geometric_Design7.pdf.html 
وسنواصل البقية


----------



## سيف بن ذي يزن (16 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم
ولازلنا على وعدنا نواصل معكم بقية الكتاب

http://d.turboupload.com/d/435346/Geometric_Design6.pdf.html


----------



## سيف بن ذي يزن (18 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم
كنا نعتقد ان هذا الموضوع سيلقى الكثير من الاقبال ولذلك كنا قد عززناه ببعض الكتيبات على ان نزيد من ذلك بحسب الطلب او الاحتياج
ولكن للاسف فوجئنا تقريباً بعدم الاهتمام بالموضو ولا نعلم لماذا
افيدونا


----------



## أبوعبودى (19 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم

نحن نتابع الموضع يوميا فهذه هى مهنتنا ونفخر بذلك، وهل يوجد أفضل ممن يعبد الطرق ويشيد الجسور (الكبارى )؟

ولكن المشكلة هى فى تحميل الملفات ، فلحد الان لم نستطع تحميل اى ملف لكى نعلق أو نستفسر ، نقترح ارسال المستخلصات فقط ، او الحالات التطبيقية والافكار الجديدة مع الصور التى توضح الابداع الهندسى العربى،و نتمنى أن نرى
صورة لكل طريق او جسر فى وطننا العربى وخاصة تلك التى تحمل بصمات الابداع أو تلك المنفذة فى المناطق الصعبة
مثل الجبال والصحارى 

أبو عبودى


----------



## م/العمري (19 مارس 2006)

اشكر اهتمامك اخ سيف 
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## م/العمري (19 مارس 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سيف بن ذي يزن (19 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكر الجميع على المرور
ولا ادري ما الصعوبة في التحميل للملفات ارجوا الايضاح حتى نجد الحل لذلك باذن الله
اما بالنسبة لمقترح الاخ م.ابو عبودي فاعتقد انه يستحق العناية وسنقوم من ناحيتنا بتحميل بعض التصميمات والدراسات للتصميم والتنفيذ لبعض الطرقات وخاصة الجبليه منها والتي تمت في اليمن انشاء اللهِ
والله الموفق للجميع


----------



## خالد2006 (20 مارس 2006)

الأخ الكريم
لم اتمكن من ايجاد الجزء الرابع


----------



## سيف بن ذي يزن (22 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم



خالد2006 قال:


> الأخ الكريم
> لم اتمكن من ايجاد الجزء الرابع



انا اسف جداً
هذا هو الجزء الرابع

http://d.turboupload.com/d/450784/Geometric_Design4.pdf.html


----------



## نبيل احمد (9 مايو 2006)

شكرا يا اخ سيف بن ذى يزن واتمنى ان تكون يمنى كمانرجوا موافاتنا بالمزيد


----------



## ahmed_civil (9 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
الاقتراح جيد


----------



## ahmed_civil (9 مايو 2006)

نرجو المزيد انشاء الله


----------



## ahmed_civil (9 مايو 2006)

كما نرجو التطبيق فى كافة المجالات


----------



## hcl (9 مايو 2006)

*التحريات الجيوتقنية للطرق*

موضوع تصمميم الطرق مهم وأشكر لكم ادراجه في المنتدى. ونظراً لتخصصي في الهندسة الجيوتقنية أقدم مساهمة متواضعة حول تحريات الموقع (Site investigation) التي تسبق البدء بأعمال تصميم أي طريق، سواء أعمال إعادة بناء الطرق القائمة أو انشاء الطرق الجديدة. المساهمة عبارة عن جزء من تقرير تحريات موقع وفحوصات تربة لمشروع طريق 5 كم في فلسطين. وأنا جاهز للرد عى أية استفسارات 
أرجو أن يستفيد من الموضوع المهندس زياد الذي سبق أن سأل عن تقارير التربة


----------



## المهندس هاني (16 مايو 2006)

*thankssssssss a lot*


----------



## mansy77 (17 مايو 2006)

أشكر الأخ المهندس أبو عبودي وسيف بن ذي يزن على مشاركتهم وليس من حق أي من الأعضاء الانتقاص من شأن أعمال الطرق والبنية التحتية ، فهي في دول العالم الأول لها شأنها لأسباب عده وكما ذكر الأخ عبودي انه نظرا لتخلفنا كعرب نقلل من شأنها، انا أشجع مثل هذه المشاركات وأطلب من الأخوة الاهتمام بموضوع تصميم الطرق وتصميم طبقات الرصف الأسفلتي وان أمكن برامج جاهزة لتصميم شبكات الأمطار والصرف الصحي والمياه العذبة ، حيث أن معظم خبرتي بأعمال البنية التحتية.
ولكم جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## HHM (6 يونيو 2006)

الأخ الكريم
لم اتمكن من ايجاد الجزء الرابع


----------



## eng_osman (6 يونيو 2006)

*تأكيد لتخصيص قسم لهندسة الطرق والمرور*

من الجيد أن يلقى هذا الموضوع الإهتمام من الإخوة المهندسين علماً بأننا قد قمنا بطرحه من قبل بالمنتدى بتاريخ (15/2/06) آملين مزيد من التجاوب هذه المرة.....


----------



## marg (6 يونيو 2006)

بعد السلام اضم صوتي الى المطالبين بتخصيص قسم لهندسة المرور والطرق
واشكركم على هذا الموضوع الشيق علما بانني لم اتمكن من تحميل الجزء الرابع وشكرا


----------



## عيد حماد (6 يونيو 2006)

شكرا" سيف على محهودك


----------



## HHM (15 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
الأخ الكريم
لم اتمكن من ايجاد الجزء الرابع
وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## مهندس علي الخفاجي (15 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## riso (26 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركة القيمة ونرجوا منك اخي العزيز اتمام تنزيل الكتيب


----------



## محمد أبو عمر (27 يونيو 2006)

أخي سيف شكرا جزيلا لك على الكتاب لكن للاسف الجزء الرابع لم استطع تحميله أرجو التكرم باعادة رفعه مع الشكر الجزيل سلفا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ehabelg (28 يونيو 2006)

أضم صوتى الى الاخوة الافاضل 
ولكل من ساهم جزاه الله خيرا


----------



## محمد أبو عمر (29 يونيو 2006)

أخي سيف
للأسف لم أنتبه لهذا الكتاب الرائع الا هذا الأسبوع لكنني لم أجد الجزء الرابع 
أرجوك اعادة رفعه للموقع لأتمكن من تحميله حيث يلزمني جدا وذلك لأن المعلومات التي فيه ملخصة وكافية 
مع جزيل الشكر لك سلفا


----------



## ثائر اسماعيل (5 أغسطس 2006)

*الاسفلت الرملي*

ارجو من الاخوة المهندسين مساعدتي في الحصول على مواصفات الاسفلت الرملي ومدى قوته وتصنيف اجزاءه


----------



## oras (9 أغسطس 2006)

سيف بن ذي يزن قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


عدرا لم اجد الجزء الرابع فى هدا الرابط
و جزاك الله خير


----------



## سيف بن ذي يزن (22 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة
اولاً اعتذر عن غيابي اكثر من شهرين تقريباً بسبب ظروف مرضية خاصة
واشكر المنتدى على الرسائل الدائمة الى بريدي
وبالنسبة للاخ اوراس سنقوم انشاء الله باعادة تحميل اي جزء ترغبون فية نرجوا فقط تحديد ذلك الجزء


ولكم جميعاً خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## صلاح السيخ (22 أغسطس 2006)

الموضوع قيم ونامل ارسال نسخة مكتملة عن هذا الموضوع ولكم تحياتي


----------



## DIAF (28 أغسطس 2006)

شكر فائق للاخ المهندس سيف بن دي يزن بارك الله فيك


----------



## super_engineer (5 سبتمبر 2006)

سيف بن ذي يزن قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة
> اولاً اعتذر عن غيابي اكثر من شهرين تقريباً بسبب ظروف مرضية خاصة
> واشكر المنتدى على الرسائل الدائمة الى بريدي
> وبالنسبة للاخ اوراس سنقوم انشاء الله باعادة تحميل اي جزء ترغبون فية نرجوا فقط تحديد ذلك الجزء
> ...


----------



## super_engineer (5 سبتمبر 2006)

سيف بن ذي يزن قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة
> اولاً اعتذر عن غيابي اكثر من شهرين تقريباً بسبب ظروف مرضية خاصة
> واشكر المنتدى على الرسائل الدائمة الى بريدي
> وبالنسبة للاخ اوراس سنقوم انشاء الله باعادة تحميل اي جزء ترغبون فية نرجوا فقط تحديد ذلك الجزء
> ...


----------



## محمد زين الدين (5 سبتمبر 2006)

خير الناس انفعهم للناس


----------



## YASIR1977 (12 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## المبارز007 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

ممكن الجزء الرابع رجاء


----------



## ةةةةةة (18 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم لغرض عمل طرق داخليه من الخرسانه الغير مسلحه وقشط الارض كان 50 سم ما نوع الطبقات التي يجب وضعها وارتفاعاتها ارجو الرد اليوم لانها مطلوبه غدا وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## حسن عبد الحميد حسن (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*موقع لمحاضرات فى الهندسة المدنيه ممتاز*

هذا الموقع لأستاذ بجامعة فلوريدا قام بشرح الكثير من الأعمال المدنية عن طريق محاضرات شيقه
http://web.eng.fiu.edu/~prieto
أسألكم الدعاء


----------



## حسن عبد الحميد حسن (22 نوفمبر 2006)

http://web.eng.fiu.edu/~prieto
موقع محاضرات
فى الهندسة المدنية


----------



## أحمد حسانين (25 نوفمبر 2006)

الجزء الرابع بارك الله فيكم


----------



## sank_2 (30 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## engfarhat (2 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجوا منكم اخوتي ارسال شرح مفصل عن السوبر اليفيشن وعن المنحنيات الإنتقالية باللغة العربية وكيفية تصميمها


----------



## engfarhat (2 ديسمبر 2006)

عزيزي المهندس سيف الكتاب المطروح باللغة الإنجليزية وانا اريد هذا الفصل حصراً باللغة العربية شاكر ومقدر لك يا اخي وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mohamed_fathy (3 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## Eng.AMMAR SHAKER (14 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي وزميلي الاستاذ سيف
اتمنى ان تكون هكذا دوما ولكني كبقية الاخوة استطعت تنزيل الملفات 1-2-3-8 اما بقية الاجزاء لم استطع تنزيلها فياريت ان تعيد تحميلها بنفس الطريقة السابقة


----------



## sosohoho (16 ديسمبر 2006)

thankyoy for all of youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## انزين (17 ديسمبر 2006)

سيف بن ذي يزن قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الأخ الكريم سيف بن ذي يزن

يرجى إعادة تحميل الملف لانه تم حذفه من الموقع

شاكرين لك

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## دلع ليبيا (21 ديسمبر 2006)

hcl قال:


> موضوع تصمميم الطرق مهم وأشكر لكم ادراجه في المنتدى. ونظراً لتخصصي في الهندسة الجيوتقنية أقدم مساهمة متواضعة حول تحريات الموقع (Site investigation)


 
لك كل الشكر أخي hcl

.. أتسأل لما كل هذا التقصير في حق &&الهندسة الجيوتقنية&& ؟؟؟؟ :87:


----------



## هاجس اليمن (23 ديسمبر 2006)

واين البحث المطلوب منكم ابها المهندسين الكرام انا اريد منكم مساعدتي يا اخواني بسرعة وانتم لم تساعدوني حتى الان كيف اعمل وتسليم البحث يوم الاثنين هذا


----------



## شيلاب (24 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
تقدمت باقتراح لفصل قسم الطرق عن المساحة لقناعتى ان العلمين فى غاية التطور ونحن فى اشد الحوجة لمعرفة القليل فقط حيث ان العالم اصبح يناقش مواضيع تصميم الطرق طويلة العمر والطرق الابدية ونحن لا زلنا فى مرحلة الموازنة بين الجودة والاقتصادية وانى لا اقلل من قيمة التخصصات الاخرى ولكنى ارى ان الطرق اصبحت المجال الفاوسع للابداع بين تخصصات المدنية


----------



## yasernagy2010 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله حيرا


----------



## مهندس طموح (29 ديسمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل وجدير بالمتابعة ويحوي معلومات قيمة ... كما اتوجه للاخ سيف بن ذي يزن بالشكر على ماقدم ووضع من ملفات ،،،


----------



## ابوحازم (7 يناير 2007)

شكراً جزيلاُ


----------



## ابوحازم (7 يناير 2007)

الاخ سيف لم اتمكن من تحميل الاجزاء 4 6 7 ارجو تنزيلها وشكراً


----------



## المقترب (10 يناير 2007)

رغم أننى لم أطلع على الموضوع كاملا الا ان الاخ سيف بن ذى يزن مهندس ممتاذ ومجتهد وقد اطلعت على مساهماته العديده والرائعه فله كل الشكر ويجذيه الله خير وأذكره أنما الاعمال بالنيات فليكن جهده طلبا لمرضاة الله وليس للمنزله عندنا حتى ينفعه الله بعلمه فى الاخره كما من عليه به فى الدنيا ومع تحياتى لاخوانى جميعا


----------



## هاجس اليمن (12 يناير 2007)

الاستاذ سيف الموضوع عن المنحنيات وخاصة الانتقالية


----------



## هاجس اليمن (12 يناير 2007)

اريد هذا الموضوع تو تكرمت با تعربي المنحنيات الانتقا لية


----------



## م.ايهم عبد الكريم (15 يناير 2007)

مشكور أخي سيف ولا تحرمنا من مواضيعك المهمة


----------



## hasho2200 (16 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووور اخى سيف ولبقية الأخوة على اهتماهم بموضوع الطرق وأرجو أن نستفيد ونفيد اخى سيف واصل ما بدأت به ونحن معك قلبا ً و قالبا ً


----------



## islammasry (22 يناير 2007)

من فضلك اخ سيف ارسل الجزء الرابع


----------



## المستريح (24 يناير 2007)

مشكور يا بش مهندس سيف واشكر باقي الاخوان علي المشاركة وابداء ارائهم 
وياريت يتم تنفيذ ما تقولونه لان الحقيقة كلامكم مهم بالنسبة لمهندسي الطرق


----------



## tarekspt (28 يناير 2007)

Thank You:14:


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (29 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك يااخ سيف


----------



## وسيم غنيم (3 فبراير 2007)

*رجاء*



سيف بن ذي يزن قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعاً
> ولا زلنا على وعدنا نواصل معكم رفع بقية الكتيب



ارجو منك اعادة تحميل الجزء الرابع لان الوصلة لا تعمل الموجودة
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## كاردينا (3 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
موضوع الطرق موضوع هام جدا لانه يمثل البنية التحتية لاي مدينة او بلد ويقاس مدى التطور الحضاري والعمراني لاي بلد من خلال العمران وشبكة الطرق والمواصلات فيها


----------



## كاردينا (7 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن اعرف كيفية البدء بتصميم اي طريق


----------



## MOTAZ73 (7 فبراير 2007)

نشكر لكم جهودكم ونأمل منكم مواصلة افادتنا حول هذا الموضوع


----------



## احمد انور علي (7 فبراير 2007)

شكرا علي هذا العمل العظيم


----------



## وائل2222 (14 فبراير 2007)

لو تكرم الأخ سيف 
نريد الجزء الرابع


----------



## engfarhat (15 فبراير 2007)

لو سمحت يا اخ سيف الوصلة الرابعة غير موجودة ارجوا تحميلها مرة اخرى ولك مني الشكر الجزيل


----------



## medo2010_eng (4 مارس 2007)

الجزء الرابع

الجزء الرابع
الجزء الرابع

الجزء الرابع

الجزء الرابع

الجزء الرابع

الجزء الرابع

لو سمحت يا اخى


----------



## alihussain_alneami (10 أبريل 2007)

*ASST. PROF. Dr.Ali AL-NEAIMI*

:81: Your Subject Is Interesting. Thank You


----------



## HHM (14 أبريل 2007)

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## noble (14 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed_civil (17 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed_civil (17 أبريل 2007)

جزاااك الله خيرا


----------



## يقظان القيسي (1 مايو 2007)

لو سمحت يا اخي الكريم ممكن ان تجد طريق اخر لتجميل الجزء الرابع مع فائق التقدير و الاحترام لتتم علينا فضلك و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed esarwi (2 مايو 2007)

oras قال:


> عدرا لم اجد الجزء الرابع فى هدا الرابط
> و جزاك الله خير


assalam alikum thank you for your copperation with us but the 4 th , 6 th and 7th parts are deleted from those links


----------



## ahmed esarwi (2 مايو 2007)

assalam alikum
I'm ahmed esarwi 
I need to traffic reference or books


----------



## ALHASSEEN (5 مايو 2007)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في هدا العمل الجبار والجيد


----------



## المهندس.نت (2 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يقظان القيسي (2 يونيو 2007)

لو سمحت يا اخي الكريم ممكن ان تجد طريق اخر لتجميل الجزء الرابع مع فائق التقدير و الاحترام لتتم علينا فضلك و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## فراولاية (4 يونيو 2007)

مشكووووور على المجهود الرائع 

لكن الجزء الرابع غير موجود​


----------



## الان جلال (4 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم...اشكر سعيكم.
هل من الممكن ارسال الجزء الرابع مرة اخرى(تحميلها مجددا) لآن الوصلة لا تعمل


----------



## مهندس مكة (4 يونيو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا المجهود


----------



## دهقان (6 يونيو 2007)

بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييز الجزء الرابع مشكوراً


----------



## titus73 (18 يونيو 2007)

رابط الجزء الرابع لا يعمل من فصلك تجديده شكرا
عمل رائع


----------



## mmtchafer (25 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله في جميع المشاركين وجزاهم خيرا ان شاء الله اطلب من الإخوة الحصول على كتاب او موضوع او تمرين يتحدث عن كيفية حساب سمك الطريق وبالأخص كيفية حساب Trafic موضحا ذلك بالأرقام وشكرا .


----------



## mezomedo (12 يوليو 2007)

كلاممممممممممممممم جميل جامددددددد


----------



## يقظان القيسي (12 يوليو 2007)

لو سمحت يا اخي الكريم ممكن ان تجد طريق اخر لتجميل الجزء الرابع مع فائق التقدير و الاحترام لتتم علينا فضلك و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng.amani (12 يوليو 2007)

اخي الكريم لو ممكن تفيدني 

كيف يتم توقيع مناسيب التصميم على الارض ولو ممكن تسردلي خطوات التنفيذ


----------



## يقظان القيسي (12 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لو سمحت يا اخي الكريم ممكن ان تجد طريق اخر لتجميل الجزء الرابع مع فائق التقدير و الاحترام لتتم علينا فضلك و كيف يتم توقيع مناسيب التصميم على الارض ولو ممكن تسردلي خطوات التنفيذ و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abd83 (13 يوليو 2007)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## مهندس جيلالي (14 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على هاته المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## حسن عمار (4 أغسطس 2007)

لقد تفضلتم سيادتكم بوضع الملفات وتم التحميل وباقى رقم 5 و 6 و 4
وعندما تم التوجة للتحميل لم نجد مانحملة لذا نرجو من سيادتكم أستكمال هذه الملفات وشكرا 
مهندس / حسن عمار


----------



## حسن عمار (4 أغسطس 2007)

أرجو تجميع الموضوع كلة فى ملف واحد حتى يستطيع الكل الأستفادة من الموضوع 
أما ما يحدث وهو وضع جزء من الملفات وترك الباقى تحت روابط سيئة فهذا الأمر يخالف شروط المنتدى الذى نهى عن الرزيلة حيث أنة عندما تم التوجة الى الملف رقم 4 للتحميل كالمعتاد ظهر لدى صور سيئة فنرجو من سيادتكم قبل وضع أى رابط التأكد من صحتة 
ولو أنة يفضل أن أن تقوم سيادتكم بأنزال الموضوع وتجميعه لدى سيادتكم ثم طرحه علينا حتى يمكن لنا أن نستفيد الأستفادة المرجوة من هذا ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير والأحترام 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## يقظان القيسي (4 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لو سمحت يا اخي الكريم ممكن ان تجد طريق اخر لتجميل الجزء الرابع مع فائق التقدير و الاحترام لتتم علينا فضلك و كيف يتم توقيع مناسيب التصميم على الارض ولو ممكن تسردلي خطوات التنفيذ و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الجزيره (14 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله بيكم على هذه المشاركات الرائعه


----------



## هلمت (14 أغسطس 2007)

*مشكور*

مشكور .... جهد جبار
Requested file don`t exist on our servers!
Reasons for this may include:

- Invalid link
- The file was deleted by uploder
- The file was deleted (old file)
- The file was deleted because of violating our Terms of service 
جزء 4 مو موجود


----------



## أفنان (18 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم نشكرك أخي العزيز على اختيارك لهذا الموضوع المهم ولكن ارجو منك أعادة رفع الجزء 7 
بالطريقة الأخرى (الملفات المضغوطةzip )
لان هذه الطريقة لم تنجح بعد عدة محاولات وقد تم تحميل الكتاب جميعه ولكن chapter 5 فقط هو المفقود
http://d.turboupload.com/d/435309/Geometric_Design7.pdf.html


----------



## tigerbrave (18 أغسطس 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hassan1979 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على هذا الموضوع المتميز ولكمي لم اجد الاجزاء الرابع والسادس والسابع ارجو المساعدة


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (7 سبتمبر 2007)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (7 سبتمبر 2007)

جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## dr_aflatooon (8 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عمو تامر (8 سبتمبر 2007)

اصدقائى 
لان موضوع الطرق فعلا غايه فى الاهميه 
فانا اشارككم الراى 

و باذن الله سنشارك باراء مفيده 
و نستمع لأراء اكثر افاده


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (8 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نسعى جميعاً لبذل ما نستطيع في هذا المجال
ونرجوا ممن لدية الخبرة افادتنا وافادة الاخرين

ولكم بالغ الشكر


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (8 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (8 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على المعلووماااات الرااائعة


----------



## alrahede (20 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عيــكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .. 
اخوي واالله مشكووور والله يطول بعمرك إن شاء الله حبيبي


----------



## نورالبغداديه (4 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات


----------



## معماري ينبع (5 أكتوبر 2007)

مجهود رائع


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (6 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا علهلمشاركة


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (23 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يا ورد


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (23 أكتوبر 2007)

شـــــــــــــــكرا جزيلا


----------



## حجاجي (3 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركة القيمة


----------



## bongbong (5 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهوداتك فعلا و لكن أرجوك أعادة تحميل الجزء الرابع على اى رابط أخر لأنه لا يعمل على هذا الرابط نرجوك نرجوك نرجوك


----------



## titus73 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*وصلات شغالة 100/100*

http://www.nra.co.za/documents/Geometric Design1.pdf
http://www.nra.co.za/documents/Geometric Design2.pdf
http://www.nra.co.za/documents/Geometric Design3.pdf
http://www.nra.co.za/documents/Geometric Design4.pdf
http://www.nra.co.za/documents/Geometric Design5.pdf
http://www.nra.co.za/documents/Geometric Design6.pdf
http://www.nra.co.za/documents/Geometric Design7.pdf
http://www.nra.co.za/documents/Geometric Design8.pdf

أرجو أن تعمل


----------



## عمر الخطيب (12 نوفمبر 2007)

مششششششششششششششكووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## عمر الخطيب (12 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## وليد خالد انكال (10 يناير 2008)

بارك اللة في المسلهمين في هده الاعمال


----------



## فتى النهرين (12 يناير 2008)

جزالك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## قسور عمار طارق (15 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم الاخ سيف بن ذي يزن المحترم 000مشكور وبارك الله فيك بس ممكن الاجزاء البقية لان كلش محتاجها والاجزاء هذه رائعة واريد التكملة وبسرعة رحم الله والديك


----------



## قسور عمار طارق (15 يناير 2008)

ارجو ان تنزل الاجزاء 467 الpdf ولكم خالص الدعاء


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (21 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور اخواااني على المعلومات القيمه هذي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سامي زكي محمد (22 فبراير 2008)

كل الشكر والتقدير اسيف بن ذى يزن علي مجهداتة الرائعة


----------



## سامي زكي محمد (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعاً
الشكر والتقدير لجهودكم والزميل سيف ذي يزن


----------



## الماهر7610 (24 فبراير 2008)

للاصالة فنون سيف بن ذي يزن اسم على مسمى شكرا جزيلا اخوك اليماني


----------



## الماهر7610 (24 فبراير 2008)

اخ تيتيو الروابط غير شغالة شكرا 谢谢


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (24 فبراير 2008)

اخي العزيز الموضوع اكتر من رائع و اهتمامك و متابعتك اكثر روعة و مجهودك لن يوفيك حقك فيه الا الله سبحانه و تعالي لكن رجاء هذا الموقع الذي ترفع عليه محجوب فرجاء الرفع علي موقع اخر و ارجوك اكثر و اكثر ان تبعد عن rapidshare و الف شكر و الروابط الاخيرة غير شغالة الاول كان الحجم قليل لكن كانت الملفات موجودة اما الآن ................:67: :67:


----------



## فتحي جواد بوبكر (29 فبراير 2008)

مشكور يالعزيز.........


----------



## titus73 (6 مارس 2008)

*all the chapters in one file*

أنا أسف تم حذف الوصلات، إليكم كل الكتاب في وصلة وحيدة

http://rapidshare.com/files/97567858/Geometric_Design_road.pdf.html


----------



## خالد الحوامدة (7 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم انا اريد كتب طرق ومرور ومواد بناء باللغة العربيه


----------



## هاشم خضر (7 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ...
نرجوا منكم تنفيذ هذا الإقتراح الجيد نسبة لأهميته وحتى تعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## ادهم محمود سالم (11 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بسام اليمني (13 مارس 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا
لككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك
كتير


----------



## اكرم جبار (13 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هلبوز (21 مارس 2008)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## mohamed el safty (21 مارس 2008)

أخي الكريم ارجو مساعدتي على الحصول على كراك الاند ديسك توب 2008 ولك تحياتي


----------



## عبدالسلام جحيدر (23 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم ولكن تعذر علين فتح الملف المرفق


----------



## drali (31 مارس 2008)

thank yuo very much


----------



## بسام اليمني (6 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## MOAIYED (7 أبريل 2008)

مشكور ياعزيزى


----------



## zm_zoom67 (8 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الطرح الرائع
وانا معكم في انشاء قسم خاص بالطرق والمواصلات لاننا بحاجة ماسة لكل المعلومات والمشاريع والافكار الجديدة
بارك الله فيكم
وفي انتظار جديدكم القادم


----------



## محمد العماد (9 أبريل 2008)

تسلم ياغالي


----------



## مهندس الالفية (18 أبريل 2008)

ممكن شباب شرح لبرنامج land development


----------



## ابراهيم معاوية (14 مايو 2008)

اجزل الشكر على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## احمد فكرى السمرى (14 مايو 2008)

مشكورررررررررر جدا يابشمهندس


----------



## kefah (15 مايو 2008)

الله بفتح عليك ابواب العلم


----------



## kefah (15 مايو 2008)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## منصورهليل (18 مايو 2008)

يعيطيك الف مليون عافيه 
و الف شكر 
وتقبل مروري ..


----------



## الفاضلى_2 (7 يونيو 2008)

مشكور جدا ياحبيبى على الكتب و باركالله فيك


----------



## searcherj (26 يوليو 2008)

يعطيك العافي على المجهود
نزلت الجزء 1,2,3,5 و 8 اما باقي الوصلات فلا تعما نرجو ان ترفق الاجزاء المتبقية ك pdf السابقة وشكرا


----------



## الشيخ محمد mm (27 يوليو 2008)

اشكركم اعزائي


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (2 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليك أخي سيف وشكراً على مجهودك، ولكني أواجه مشكلة مع الأجزاء الرابع، السادس والسابع، بحيث أن الرابط لا يعمل.......مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سهم الشرق (3 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور أخوي سيف مواضيعكم مرة مهمة 
بالذات بالنسبة لفئة الطلاب على وشك التخريج 
حتى يلمو بالاشياء المهمة.....موفقين ان شاء الله


----------



## اياد العبودي (3 أغسطس 2008)

نحن من المؤيدين لأفكاركم جزاكم الله خير الجزاء.......


----------



## نون محمود (4 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووور
ولكن لم اجد الجزء الرابع و السادس و السابع


----------



## مهدي الشحب (5 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورين اخوتنا على هذا الجهد الطيب وجزاكم الله خيييييييييرا


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (4 أكتوبر 2008)

سيف بن ذي يزن قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعاً
> ولا زلنا على وعدنا نواصل معكم رفع بقية الكتيب



شكرا:30::31: جزيلا


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (4 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## باطون (11 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أولا الله يعطيكم العافيه على هذا الموضوع الرائع والذي برأيي منأهم المواضيع في الهندسة المدنية 0
أرجو ذكر طريقة التصميم المرفوعة في الملفات هل هي مارشال أم سوبربيف حيث أنهم في السعودية يستخدمون سوبربيف .
ثانيا عند بدء الموضوع كان رائعا و شاملا من الدراسات الى التصميم الى التنفيذ الى الصيانة وأعتقد أن التنفيذ أهمها حيث أن الباقي يستطيع المهندس حتى معدوم الخبرة أن يجده في الكتب لذا أرجو ممن عنده الخبرة بالتنفيذ أن يفيدنا و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## hz_sheta (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
وننتظر بقية الفصول*​


----------



## اثير باسم (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي ادامك الله للعلم نبراسا


----------



## كروم (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور و ما قصرت


----------



## اكرم جبار (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## امجد1111 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*تصميم و حساب roundabouts*

السلام عليكم
ارجو منكم ان توضحو كيف يمكن تصميم roundabouts و اضافة مثال يوضح كيفية التصميم


اخوكم محتاج المساعدة


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (30 أكتوبر 2008)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_ 
من راي أن المهم فتح قسم خاص بالطرق وتبادل الخبرات في هذا المجال ولاكن ومن خلال مشاركاتي لايوجد تفاعل في اغلب المواضيع المطروحة في هذا المجال اي ان التفاعل وتبادل الخبرات وفتح قسم لهندسة الطرق على قدر الاهمية 
فأتمنى ان يكون هناك تفاعل اكثر ليتسنى فتح قسم به _والسلام عليكم_


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

Philosophy


----------



## مكتب الفيض (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي سيف واتمنى لك الموفقية وجزاك الله خيرا واود ان اعلمك باني لم اجد الجزء الرابع


----------



## mina safwat (5 نوفمبر 2008)

اللنك بتاع 4,6,7 مش شغالين اذا امكن ترفعهم علي اي موقع تاني ومشكور جدا علي الموضوع الجامد دا


----------



## ali_alaeer (5 نوفمبر 2008)

يبابلتالاتلبغتاعقبغعت


----------



## ابو البدور (8 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم حقيقة يا اخوان انا طالب هندسة مدنية سنة خامسة من فلسطين انا عندي مشروع تخرج عن تصميم طريق دائري حول مدينة نابلس وانا احتاج الى مساعدة من مشاريع سابقة او كتب فلم اجد فارجوووووووووومنكم المساعدة:55::55::19::19::19:


----------



## mina safwat (8 نوفمبر 2008)

plz i need part 4,6 and 7


----------



## م علي بن عفيف (9 نوفمبر 2008)

الاقترح جيد ولكن يجب دراستى من ادارة المنتدى


----------



## foratfaris (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ايمن حسين (10 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفعكم بعلمكم وعلمكم ما ينفعكم


----------



## ردفان يحيى (7 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## lilaj (20 فبراير 2009)

c'est un support technique trés interressant.Il serait souhaitable de nous faire savoir les coordonnées des autres sites concernant la géotecnique routière.MERCI


----------



## حسن عمار (14 مارس 2009)

تمنياتى بالتقدم والرقى ووصول سيادتكم الى الهدف المنشود فى هذه الحياة وارجو المزيد والمزيد 
أخيك مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## ناشيرين (23 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله


----------



## wolfsameh (26 يونيو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaannnnks


----------



## عبدالله ناجع (28 يونيو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررر الله يعطيك العافيه
بصراحه مواضيع مفيده جدا


----------



## HANIBOY4 (28 يونيو 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم............


----------



## عاشق السهر (2 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## مهندس دبع (2 يوليو 2009)

ششششششششششششششششششششششششكككراا جزيلا


----------



## ريان-1 (4 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اني م.ريان من العراق أبحث عن تصاميم حديثة (جسر عبور المشاة)
ملاحظة أقصد بجانب الشارع وليس فوق الماء


وشكرا


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (4 أغسطس 2009)

اشكر الاخ سيف صاحب الموضوع على اهتمامه
تحياتنا لكل المشاركين
لكل من يسهم في تطوير معارفنا
اخوكم...


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 أغسطس 2009)

امل القاء الضوء على تخطيط مواقف السيارات وعلامات الطرق والارشادات ومواد الطلاء


----------



## mm--mm (9 أبريل 2010)

*الف شكر أخي العزيز*​


----------



## محمود الكوافي (9 أبريل 2010)

احلى صورة صورة الشهيد عمر المختار شيخ الليبين والمسلمين جميعا


----------



## عضو فعال رتبة عميد (4 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## mostafammy (5 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فى كل من ساهم فى هذا الموضوع ولو بمعلومه 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## اكرم جبار (10 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الجيد


----------



## civilwalid (12 مايو 2010)

مشكوووور جدا


----------



## MORISYOS (13 مايو 2010)

chokran akhi


----------



## م.ايهم عبد الكريم (11 يونيو 2010)

اخي سيف انا اوافقك الرأي في تصميم طريق بين منطقتين معروفتين والنقاش في خطوات التصميم


----------



## م.ايهم عبد الكريم (11 يونيو 2010)

مشكور عالفكرة


----------



## ام اسامة (29 يوليو 2010)

أريد التصميم لطريق يعنى بترتيب الخطوات وكيفية معرفة يوجد منحنى أفقى ولالا مع توضي بالصور


----------



## odwan (1 أغسطس 2010)

نفع الله بكم وحفظكم 
وكل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة حلول الشهر الفضيل


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وجزاك لله خيرا*​


----------



## اليوسفي2011 (3 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . اخواني في المنتدي جزاكم الله خيرا افيدونا بطرق تصميم المباني


----------



## محمداحمد5 (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## مالك السوري (10 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله كل خير
ارجو منكم المساعدة في شرح كيفية تنفيذ المنحني الراسي(الكرفت الراسي)والمنحني الافقي(الكرفت الافقي)
واذا كان بالامكان وضع مثال محلول لكل منهمامع شرحه بالتفصيل وجزاكم الله كل خير
وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## مصطفى عبد الحميد (20 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (20 فبراير 2011)

لكم خالص الشكر


----------



## حاتم كريم الخزاعي (22 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## العريجي محمد (22 مارس 2011)

*مشكور اخى الكريم
بارك الله فيك ولك
وننتظر منك المزيد*​


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (7 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على المعلوما ت القيمه


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (7 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على المعلوما ت القيمه


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (7 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على المعلوما ت القيمه


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (7 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الحسن البصري (27 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------



## الحسن البصري (27 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اريد معرفة بعض التفاصيل عن تصميم حارات الطريق
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## adel104 (28 أبريل 2011)

انا أشجع مثل هذه الموضوعات وأطلب من الأخوة الاهتمام بموضوع تصميم الطرق خاصة لأنني جديد في هذا المجال و عندنا دولة جديدة (جنزب السودان) بدون طرق


----------



## هنودة نت (13 سبتمبر 2011)

لماذ لم يجد مثل هكذا موضوع أي أهتمام إذ أن كل التواريخ قديمة والله فرحت عندما وجدت الموضوع لأني بأمس الحاجة اليه لكوني مهندسة ميكانيكية وأحيلت الي اعمال مدنية واهمها الطرق لكن خاب مسعاي بلحظة اطلاعي على التواريخ ارجو ان اجد في منتداكم ما ابحث عنه.على كل شكرآ للمواضيع القيمة التي طرحت في هذه الصفحة


----------



## محمدالمهاجر (23 أبريل 2013)

[SUP]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اكثر المشاركات كانت وما زالت تؤكد على التصميم ولكن اتمني ان ننتبه الى ان المعوقات في التنفيذ تكون احيانا مجبرة للمهندس للتعديل في الموقع بما يعمل على تيسير العمل 
وبخاصة اذا كان التصميم لم يراعي الوقع بدقة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر [/SUP]


----------

